# Green Tree Python



## Jones of the Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has a Green tree Python, and if you could share your knowledge and experiences with me.
my husband and i have had our sights set on buying a pair in a couple of years time, but we have just been told of how different they are to other pythons. We were told they are only an ornamently snake and can't be handled due to how fragile they are. For example when we want to get our current pythons out and they are wrapped around a branch, we just gentle unwrap them, but apparently if you were to do this to a Green Tree Python, you break their tail!? Also their scales are so fine, that you can't even tell if they have incomplete shed left on them. This info shocked and disappointed us, since we have always dreamt of owning one, but we don't want a pet that can't be handled. If anyone owns one and handles it regularly please let me know so I can convince my husband to still get some.
Thankyou for your time.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Sep 23, 2006)

that sounds incorrect there is no way they could be that fragile


----------



## Robbo (Sep 23, 2006)

have you reads the more complete chondro by greg maxwell
it is pretty full of usefull info and talks about the problems of keeping and breeding them


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah definitly read that book before getting any its great. Sounds like you have been fed a few tales they are probably more delicate then other pythons but there tails aren't going to break when you touch them.


----------



## NCHERPS (Sep 23, 2006)

Jones of the Jungle said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a Green tree Python, and if you could share your knowledge and experiences with me.
> my husband and i have had our sights set on buying a pair in a couple of years time, but we have just been told of how different they are to other pythons. We were told they are only an ornamently snake and can't be handled due to how fragile they are. For example when we want to get our current pythons out and they are wrapped around a branch, we just gentle unwrap them, but apparently if you were to do this to a Green Tree Python, you break their tail!? Also their scales are so fine, that you can't even tell if they have incomplete shed left on them. This info shocked and disappointed us, since we have always dreamt of owning one, but we don't want a pet that can't be handled. If anyone owns one and handles it regularly please let me know so I can convince my husband to still get some.
> Thankyou for your time.



I have kept them in the past and know plenty that keep them now.
Most people don't handle them much at all, but I know a few that handle there young ones regularly with no problems.
Older animals feel more robust and can be coaxed off there perches easier than the young ones so can be easier in some respects.
I believe they do have thinner skin than some other pythons, and can bruise easier IMO, but gentle handling won't cause this.
You can tell if they have a peice of shed skin left on the snake, just like any other snake.
There has been reports of people pulling them off there perches, rather than unwinding there tails, this has caused kinks on occasion, this is more common than being probed an early age.

All that said, handling some snakes will cause stress as you are aware, so not all are good candidates for handling, some just look nice and can be admired from a distance with little handling at all, apart from cleaning etc, and this may be best for them.

Cheers Neil


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks heaps for your replies guys, It's always good to get information from more than one source. We have over two years of python experience at the moment and we hope by the time we are able to afford to start our Green Tree Python collection we will have a lot more experience under our belts.
Thanks again for all your help NCHERPS, and thanks to the rest of you for your refence to that book, I'll definately be on the hunt for it now.


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Sep 24, 2006)

oops I mean *reference*! Sorry about the typo


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 24, 2006)

No longer have mine, but as others have said, get Maxwell's book and you will have no probs. Very pretty snakes they are, good luck.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 24, 2006)

Very costly


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 24, 2006)

The book is available from the HerpShop for $75


----------



## hugsta (Sep 24, 2006)

Also available from us for the same price and may be more convenient if you live in Sydney.


----------

